# If no mineral oil available..what can we use for constipation in



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

Just spoke with the vet and he recommend mineral oil for our 6 weeks old buck kid. And of course I don't have any on hand...what else could I use instead of mineral oil that I might have in the house instead of making the 30 mile round trip to town. Vet on cell phone and can not reach in areas so can't reach him now. Anyone have any ideas ??


----------



## Sweet Goats (Nov 30, 2005)

You can always give him a enema. Warm soapy water. Not a lot of soap at all.


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

OK...I have a people enema in the little bottles from the drug store..of course I wouldn't give him very much of it..what do you think...or stick with the simple soap and water enema. ??


----------



## gerald77 (Aug 2, 2007)

corn syrup, milk of mag, i've had to use corn syrup.


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

Milk of Magnesia, vegetable oil, corn syrup, molasses. JMO I would be very carefull about giving a 6 week old kid a enema.


----------



## yarrow (Apr 27, 2004)

a little bit of Karo is what we use here.
susie, mo ozarks
ages ago acres


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

Rockytopsis said:


> Milk of Magnesia, vegetable oil, corn syrup, molasses. JMO I would be very carefull about giving a 6 week old kid a enema.


there is no problem in giving enema to young kids. i had a kid with problem getting myconium (black poop) out and had very good result with enema.


----------



## Naturaldane (Apr 24, 2008)

Canned pumkin does the trick also


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

Ok...gave the little guy a few ounces of veggie oil..seemed to actually like it and also gave him a few ounces of "people" enema ever so gently put into his rectum or a small distance. Within a few minutes he "pooped" a small amount of black nanny berries with much grunting and groaning..I was rubbing his little tummy and it was so sad. He then drank for a few minutes out of the water bucket twice which I think is good to keep or get him moving. I will check on him in a while and hopefully he will go again. I need to update my emergency goat box. I have gotten lazy this year and sad to say at my goats expense... I will check in to see if there are anymore ideas for me...thanks you guys !!!:clap:


----------



## Sweet Goats (Nov 30, 2005)

Be VERY careful with the Veg oil. It really does not have a taste and they will aspirate on it and die faster then you will know what hit them.
I would do the Enema over Veg oil. Just be careful like you said with the enema. Make sure you lube the end really well first, use the veg oil for that.
I would do it until they poop well on their own. Also using a warm cloth and rub the bottom of this little one, that stimulates the movement. It is like mom licking them.


----------

